# 10 Year old female cat peeing behind the TV



## poppicat (Nov 21, 2012)

I have had cats all my life and haven't had a problem with them using their litter trays or going outside. 
We currently have 3 cats who are all house cats due to being nervous due to previous abuse and they all have grade 5 or 6 heart murmurs.

Poppi is 10 and a little bit of a madam. She has in the past had a wee beside the litter tray if say my male cat has been in before her and made a smell. Their litter trays are in the hall and the flooring is linoleum and easy to disinfect.

My problem is in the past week or so she has taken to having a wee in the livingroom behind the TV and today she had a poo.

Is there anything I can put down on the carpet to stop her from using that place again and to get rid of the smell?


----------



## kititas (Jan 1, 2011)

First of all, it would be a good idea to get Poppi checked by a vet as going outside the tray can be a sign of some kind of medical problem.

How many litter trays do you have and how often do you clean them? With Poppi being so particular about the cleanliness of the trays you should have at least four toilets (1 for each cat + 1 extra) that should be scooped twice a day and they should be kept in separate, private locations. The hall might not be ideal if there is a lot of 'traffic' and sounds coming from outside the house. It might be good to have both open and covered toilets.

The fact that she is going behind the TV makes it sound like she is looking for a place where she feels safe. 

There are various solutions (such as Urine off) that help getting rid of the smells and most cats don't like aluminium foil. However, I think it is important to try to establish why she feels the need to go there first.

If you get all clear from the vet, it would be good to try to put down a (possibly covered) litter tray for her in some private location where she feels safe. It could also be that Poppi is stressed for some reason and things like Feliway might help with that.

As a temporary measure to protect your carpet, you could even try putting down one litter tray behind the TV.


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, we had a cat when I lived at my parents. When we first got her and she didnt really know where to do her business etc and she was probably a bit scared she used to go behind the tele. Tin foil apparently helps as they dnt like the noise when standing/ peeing on it but our Sooty just used to do her business on it anyway.
When Sooty was older she started to pee in corners and we didnt know why, in the end we had to put a litter tray in one of the corners she kept peeing in and thankfully she started using that but I'm hindsight I think for her this was a sign of senile starting.
When we first got our cat now, Lola, she went in the tray for 2 days and then stopped and was just going the loo on the carpet. She had an upset stomach (i think this was from her previous owner diet). Once her tummy settled she always used the litter tray. Cats can associate pain whilst going the loo with the litter tray and start to go the toilet elsewhere. 
Do her poops etc... Look normal? A vet visit may be best to rule out any problems


----------



## poppicat (Nov 21, 2012)

kititas said:


> First of all, it would be a good idea to get Poppi checked by a vet as going outside the tray can be a sign of some kind of medical problem.
> 
> How many litter trays do you have and how often do you clean them? With Poppi being so particular about the cleanliness of the trays you should have at least four toilets (1 for each cat + 1 extra) that should be scooped twice a day and they should be kept in separate, private locations. The hall might not be ideal if there is a lot of 'traffic' and sounds coming from outside the house. It might be good to have both open and covered toilets.
> 
> ...


We have 4 trays 2 down stairs and 2 up stairs, all them are covered. The all get cleaned totally every day and poops get scooped out pretty much after they have been done.
She was at the vets not that long ago for a check up and there was no problems, will take her back and see what they say.


----------

